# DryMistat vs Cigar Mechanic humi tubes?



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm looking for some tubes to use in my travel humidors in my truck. It's an 18 count waterproof case. Has anyone tried both of these to compare? Thanks.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I have Drymistat tubes in both my travel humi's. The only issue I have is that when I fill them up at first, they rH is about 70% or so. It takes time for it to lower. Just recently, I refilled it after 3 months and it made the rH spike. Not knowing what to do, I stuck a coffin in the humi and it settled down to 64%.

I'm on the verge of putting KL in it..lol.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

WilsonRoa said:


> I have Drymistat tubes in both my travel humi's. The only issue I have is that when I fill them up at first, they rH is about 70% or so. It takes time for it to lower. Just recently, I refilled it after 3 months and it made the rH spike. Not knowing what to do, I stuck a coffin in the humi and it settled down to 64%.
> 
> I'm on the verge of putting KL in it..lol.


What's KL?


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

hoser45 said:


> What's KL?


READ, LEARN... PROFIT!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the Cigar Mechanic a bead type or gel type humidifier? I personally use DryMistat and it works pretty well in my travel humidor. I use DryMistat because my travel humidor is lined with wood inside.
I re-read the post and saw that it's a water-proof case. I'm wondering the beads or KL type of humidifier might work better?


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Drill a couple dozen holes in a left-over tubo. Add some KL beads. Done.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tman said:


> Is the Cigar Mechanic a bead type or gel type humidifier? I personally use DryMistat and it works pretty well in my travel humidor. I use DryMistat because my travel humidor is lined with wood inside.
> 
> I re-read the post and saw that it's a water-proof case. I'm wondering the beads or KL type of humidifier might work better?


Exactly! I'm wondering if the beads work better for the travel humidors, which I could easily see getting over humidified.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

hoser45 said:


> Exactly! I'm wondering if the beads work better for the travel humidors, which I could easily see getting over humidified.


Unless someone on here can confirm what it's made of, try asking the seller if it's a polymer type or silica gel type. I'd definitely try out some variation of silica gel or two-way humidifier (HF beads, KL, etc., etc.,)


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tman said:


> Unless someone on here can confirm what it's made of, try asking the seller if it's a polymer type or silica gel type. I'd definitely try out some variation of silica gel or two-way humidifier (HF beads, KL, etc., etc.,)


Cigar mechanic says it used "Nano-Bead technology"...whatever that is! :ask:

Just want to know if it works better than DryMistat versions. :mrgreen:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

How long are you planning on keeping the cigars i the travel humi? If it is only going to be for a couple of weeks then no humidification will be needed as long as the cigars are at your preferred humidity when you put them in there.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> How long are you planning on keeping the cigars i the travel humi? If it is only going to be for a couple of weeks then no humidification will be needed as long as the cigars are at your preferred humidity when you put them in there.


No, longer. I plan on keeping this in my truck and when I travel. Just want it there all the time!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder if it's the same with this stuff? :hmm:

HCM Beads


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good question. I'm new to this humidifier thing for travel. Here's what their site explains:

What is Cigar Mechanic?
This is the big question.
This is the big answer.

Cigar Mechanic is the new standard in the humidification world. It is the #1 humidification product refill, and at the same time can be used in its own container and turn anything into a humidor.
Cigar Mechanic maintains perfect humidity using a nano-bead technology that is bi-directional. This means that the product regulates humidity in BOTH directions. It will release humidity when it is dry and needs it, and will not release any when it is not needed, absorbing moisture when it needs to.
This will not swell up in any way and it doesn’t turn into a gel. The only change you will see in the product is that it turns white when it is dry and when it is activated it is a clear color.
It will turn from clear to white by simply adding distilled water and draining the excess.
Cigar Mechanic is a refillable product that will last longer than your cigars will.
One bag of Cigar Mechanic will fill a large rectangle humidification unit that comes with most humidors. This is usually good for 50+ cigars.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

hoser45 said:


> Good question. I'm new to this humidifier thing for travel. Here's what their site explains:
> 
> What is Cigar Mechanic?
> This is the big question.
> ...


If their claim of bi-directional humidification is true, I'd say no harm in giving it a try! :thumb:

Do understand that high temperature in a truck can be detrimental to your cigar health.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

As a direct result of the most recent Secret Santa experience, I have in my possession a wonderful Spanish-cedar lined travel humi, and a Cigar Mechanic tube. The tube is filled with what certainly looks like silica beads, only smaller than Heartfelt or Conservagel. It has very small holes penetrating the shell, and it seems that recharging is accomplished by briefly submerging the whole tube in distilled water. Because of the dry climate around here, I decided to see if I can maintain 65% RH in the travel humi at all times, so it is always ready to go. After the usual spikes during the seasoning process, it now has settled at steady 65% RH - empty except for the Cigar Mechanic tube. I've had to recharge the tube once in the past month or so - RH started slipping, but came right back to 65% after dipping the tube in distilled water. I'm guessing the travel humi is in the 15-20 count nominal range. I can't wait for a trip so I can use it!


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

My buddy has a cigar mechanic, rectangular type. He tells me that the humidity is too high in his humidor, usually around 72-73% (for about a month it was like this!), but after a few weeks, the humidity started dropping to around 68%. I told him to remove the cigar mechanic, because the humidity was too high, but I don't think he did. I guess he prefers the cigars to be over humid, than too dry.

In my opinion, I would not recommend the cigar mechanic, as it's obviously not bi-directional for him. If it was, the excess humidity would have been absorbed to be at a stable 70%.

BTW, I have a drymistat tube, and I'm not too thrilled with it. Even though the tube is charged, the humidity keeps dropping, and I usually have to supplement it with a generic humidifier to bring it back up. Takes more maintenance than Heartfelt beads IMO.

Personally, I think the cigar mechanic instructions are wrong. They seem to be just regular silica beads, therefore, only 70% of the beads should be wet, not completely submerged in water, as the instructions say. Otherwise, how would it absorb excess humidity when it's to high?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

notaverage said:


> My buddy has a cigar mechanic, rectangular type. He tells me that the humidity is too high in his humidor, usually around 72-73% (for about a month it was like this!), but after a few weeks, the humidity started dropping to around 68%. I told him to remove the cigar mechanic, because the humidity was too high, but I don't think he did. I guess he prefers the cigars to be over humid, than too dry.
> 
> In my opinion, I would not recommend the cigar mechanic, as it's obviously not bi-directional for him. If it was, the excess humidity would have been absorbed to be at a stable 70%.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, bi-directional doesn't mean that it will keep 70% RH% no matter what. For example, let's say the moisture content of silica gel is 30% at equilibrium with air at 70%RH. If the RH% increases to 80%RH, the silica gel will be able to absorb more moisture because of the balance. If the RH% decreases to 60%RH, then the silica gel releases some moisture because of the balance.

However, the moisture content of silica gel can be anything depending on how you "condition" them. You can saturated to 25% moisture content to maintain 44%RH or you can saturated it to 35% moisture content to maintain 75%RH.

The difference between one-directional or bi-directional will be most obvious when you use a completely leak-proof container like Tupperware or Coolidor. After some temperature fluctuation, one-directional humidifier will keep going up in humidity while bi-directional will maintain constant humidity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tman said:


> I wonder if it's the same with this stuff? :hmm:
> 
> HCM Beads


I have seen those i had a friend that tried them. They cost $50 a pound for Clay Litter.:flypig:


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have seen those i had a friend that tried them. They cost $50 a pound for Clay Litter.:flypig:


I don't get it. Clay Litter?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have seen those i had a friend that tried them. They cost $50 a pound for Clay Litter.:flypig:


Tony, the HCM beads are not even similar to clay litter. They were invented by a great BOTL. If they were just clay litter they would not have the reaction they have when you put water directly on them. (Search for it on youtube) They are also very efficient. When all the tests were finished the conclusion was that it would take 9 to 14 times more surface area for the silica KL to do the same job as these do. That is pretty impressive if you ask me. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Tony, the HCM beads are not even similar to clay litter. They were invented by a great BOTL. If they were just clay litter they would not have the reaction they have when you put water directly on them. (Search for it on youtube) They are also very efficient. When all the tests were finished the conclusion was that it would take 9 to 14 times more surface area for the silica KL to do the same job as these do. That is pretty impressive if you ask me. :tu


My buddy Jimmy couldn't stand them never could get them to work right. He wound up switching to heartfelt beads. Now he is a happy camper, you see not everyone i know uses kitty litter!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Thanks for the info:tea:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL 

Yeah, at first glance I could see mistaking them but if you watch the reaction these things have when water is poured directly on them you will be like 

That is why you have to passively recharge them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, at first glance I could see mistaking them but if you watch the reaction these things have when water is poured directly on them you will be like
> 
> That is why you have to passively recharge them.


Yes very volatile to say the least. Sorta like pouring water into a frying pan full of hot oil!
:boom:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Imagine if someone accidentally used these in the litter box. The first time the cat peed on them would be the last time he would ever feel safe using a box again. :r

For anyone who has not seen the video.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Imagine if someone accidentally used these in the litter box. The first time the cat peed on them would be the last time he would ever feel safe using a box again. :r
> 
> For anyone who has not seen the video.


Probably burn the cat bad. Looks like steam being released from the beads.ainkiller:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Imagine if someone accidentally used these in the litter box. The first time the cat peed on them would be the last time he would ever feel safe using a box again. :r
> 
> For anyone who has not seen the video.


OMG - what a visual! ROFL! Wonder what the Cheezburger guy would do with that???

BTW - I didn't even know there was a video until I hit the reply with quote button, and saw the code in your post. For some reason, the video didn't load for me. Probably the server here at work thinking it's Friday ...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> BTW - I didn't even know there was a video until I hit the reply with quote button, and saw the code in your post. For some reason, the video didn't load for me. Probably the server here at work thinking it's Friday ...


And when it refreshed after my post, the video was all over the place - your post, Tony's reply, my reply ... :tinfoil3:


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

heartfeltindustries.com


----------

